# Track & Tire Skid Steers



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know you can take the tires of a skid fitted with tires and put aftermarket tracks on it but could you take the tracks off a track machine and put tires on it?

Why? I'd like the best of both worlds and I might run on pavement too much in the winter and wear out the tracks allot faster. It is also cheaper to go to tires then it is to tracks.

Dave.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Given a choice, I would only have a tracked machine. The tracks on my asv are pretty decent in the snow. Other brands that run an alternating lug pattern aren't as good. You can add studs to the tracks. I'm sure you could convert from track to tire but due to low demand you probably won't see it. You can always add the vts to a tired machine. I keep my machine on flat lots during winter and I don't have any real problems with traction.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

The VTS add on system is expensive and one uses one drive axle and puts allot of stress on it, I've heard. I am not worried about traction in the winter, there are winter tracks out there now if that was the case. 

I'm worried about excessive wear to the track in winter when roading it from site to site.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Grassman09;998434 said:


> I know you can take the tires of a skid fitted with tires and put aftermarket tracks on it but could you take the tracks off a track machine and put tires on it? *From what I understand, the track machines have a dedicated undercarriage designed for tracks....so if I'm correct, no you cant put tires on a track machine.*
> 
> Why? I'd like the best of both worlds and I might run on pavement too much in the winter and wear out the tracks allot faster. It is also cheaper to go to tires then it is to tracks.
> 
> Dave.


Not sure what your getting at? you list a "tire" machine in your lineup (246), right? Are you wanting to trade? add another?

IMO, the best of both worlds would be to have a tire and track machine..

Why would traveling down the road be considered excessive wear?? Seems that would be the least abrasive thing you would do with the machine?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Dave, like crete says - one of each.

If I had to choose - track machine, hands down.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

There's a guy around here the roads his asv pt-60 a solid 1/2 hour to 45 min every event... I stopped by the timmy where he stopped and his tracks looks great still.... I wouldnt worry about it...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

snocrete;998809 said:


> Not sure what your getting at? you list a "tire" machine in your lineup (246), right? Are you wanting to trade? add another?
> 
> IMO, the best of both worlds would be to have a tire and track machine..
> 
> Why would traveling down the road be considered excessive wear?? Seems that would be the least abrasive thing you would do with the machine?


Sorry I no longer have it. It was stolen from one of my properties 3 weeks ago. Insurance is paying me out. I'm looking at a 2008 cat 297C with 950hours on it. I'm thinking high hours for an 08. But asking is $49'000.00 CAD or $46'500.00 US



GMC Driver;998823 said:


> Dave, like crete says - one of each.
> 
> If I had to choose - track machine, hands down.


They are so damn heavy thou. 10'000lbs my 14'000lb dual 7000lb axle trailer would be real close to its max payload.



Triple L;998909 said:


> There's a guy around here the roads his asv pt-60 a solid 1/2 hour to 45 min every event... I stopped by the timmy where he stopped and his tracks looks great still.... I wouldn't worry about it...


Cat dealer said oh yeah if you run it from site to site in winter or driveway to driveway possibly in my case u will wear the track out. If he was only looking at $$$ then he wouldn't say that as a track machine is allot more then a tire machine to sell to me.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Grassman09;999168 said:


> Sorry I no longer have it. It was stolen from one of my properties 3 weeks ago. Insurance is paying me out. I'm looking at a 2008 cat 297C with 950hours on it. I'm thinking high hours for an 08. But asking is $49'000.00 CAD or $46'500.00 US
> 
> * IMO, thats WAY to much for any 1000 hour SS/CTL*
> 
> ...


......................


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Crete is right. Determine what you will need it for most and let that have the most weight in your choice. Is the 297 a MTL or CTL? If the tracked unit did not have the ASV style undercarriage you would'nt catch me roading it around on pavement. The rigid undercarriage (Bobcat, Taekuchi, Cat CTL, etc) will shake your teeth out on pavement at travel speeds.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;1000949 said:


> Crete is right. Determine what you will need it for most and let that have the most weight in your choice. Is the 297 a MTL or CTL? If the tracked unit did not have the ASV style undercarriage you would'nt catch me roading it around on pavement. The rigid undercarriage (Bobcat, Taekuchi, Cat CTL, etc) will shake your teeth out on pavement at travel speeds.


The new Bobcats w/ RS dont do this......but they still dont get quite the traction ASV style tracks/systems do pushing snow. Basically a solid mount track system that rides a little smoother. But for what i do most of the year, I prefer solid mount track systems.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

It will be mainly a snow machine at the moment . Also will be using it for loading soil into a dump truck and skids of sod.

What would someone pay for this machine? They are not much cheaper in the us then they are here in Canada. A local Cat Dealer here has a 07 for the same price with 700 or 800hrs on it.

The 297C has the ASV tracks/undercarriage. In 08 they updated the design apparently.

This guy bought it off a farmer in the us. I was going to trace the serial # and dig into the history a bit more. But I doubt this guy will take what i'm willing to pay for it.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

It sounds as though you have your mind set on a 297. If it's going to be primarily a snow machine why not get a unit with tires? Many say that the ASV style units do well in the snow (certainly better than the other tracked units) but I have yet to hear someone say they would prefer a tracked unit over one with tires if it were to be used in the manner you have described. Somewhere, on this site, I read that the tracked unit would sometimes out perform the rubber tired units for stacking due to the ability of the tracked unit to drive up the snow piles thus allowing them to stack higher. If you want and have use for a tracked unit than I suggest you get one. If not, I'm not sure why you would want to spend the extra $ and put up with the relatively fragile undercarriage that the ASV style presents. Don't misunderstand me. ASV style units have their strengths, and they also have their weaknesses.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

DGODGR;1001864 said:


> It sounds as though you have your mind set on a 297


Not really my mind has been set on a 262C or 272C rubber tire machine. If I could get the track machine for $9 to 10'000 less I'd think about it. I know that wont happen.

I need not worry about stacking I have a blower to take care of that. I guess like mentioned earlier I can keep an eye out for a sets of aftermarket tracks.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

That 297 sure looks like one HECK of a skid... Im sure that wount disappoint!

Good luck


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah but they got it from the US and i don't know how badly they want to sell it. He said he wants to get back what they put into it. I wish it had less hours otherwise its got all the bells and whistles. 

I like how you can set the speeds on the machines track or tire no matter how hard you jam on the arm it wont go any faster then what you programed it for. Air seat ride control help out as well. 

I prob wont have to worry about coming into a wet seat and cab after a rainfall with the C series machines. That always makes my day when you sit in a puddle of water 1st thing in the morn.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;1001864 said:


> . If you want and have use for a tracked unit than I suggest you get one. If not, I'm not sure why you would want to spend the extra $ and put up with the relatively fragile undercarriage that the ASV style presents. Don't misunderstand me. ASV style units have their strengths, and they also have their weaknesses.


i totally agree.



Grassman09;1001915 said:


> I like how you can set the speeds on the machines track or tire no matter how hard you jam on the arm it wont go any faster then what you programed it for. Air seat ride control help out as well.
> 
> *FWIW, Bobcat has this 2....I'm not sure who else offers it*
> 
> ...


Have you considered other brands? I know Cat & Bobcat would be my first picks....but there are lots to choose from nowadays...........


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

the 297 are awesome machines!!! I havent actually got to work with one too much but the ride on them is great and they have soooo many options its not even funny. the house are a little high for year old but thats probably because it was a lease/rental machine. as for the price, i think thats right in line with what one that new is going for. look them up on ebay and you will see for a loaded one they want about the same or more. def not the steal of the century but I dont think its overpriced either IMO. Good luck and let us know how it is if you get it as its the exact model I'd like to buy


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

snocrete;1002040 said:


> i totally agree.
> Have you considered other brands? I know Cat & Bobcat would be my first picks....but there are lots to choose from nowadays...........


No. I'm a Cat fan pretty much. Bobcat dealer is too far away same with GEHL I could maybe look at Volvo but don't think I will. I do not like my closest Case dealer they didn't care for my $$ when I was looking at a kubota compact tractor and didn't help me with warranty on my ZD60 mower oil pan leak.

I guess that leaves me with Cat and Deere. I'm not sure how readily avail parts will be for a Deere skid the local dealer is pretty small and the next bigger dealer is allot further. The Cat network is pretty big here most parts are same day if not next day am.

But all I have ever needed was a wiper blade and arm,keys and an oil cap.

Does John Deere offer mobile service? I know Cat does its just a matter of paying for it.

How well do your snow tires hold up to weight? Are they strictly a snow tire and cant take much of a load like loading salt do you know what there max weight capacity is?



BMWSTUD25;1002055 said:


> the 297 are awesome machines!!! def not the steal of the century but I don't think its overpriced either IMO. Good luck and let us know how it is if you get it as its the exact model I'd like to buy


You are right its not the deal of the century its the cheapest I've found so far in tracks that's loaded. Other issue is its 2,200 miles away from me and that will add to the cost I'm sure.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Grassman09;1002113 said:


> No. I'm a Cat fan pretty much. Bobcat dealer is too far away same with GEHL I could maybe look at Volvo but don't think I will. I do not like my closest Case dealer they didn't care for my $$ when I was looking at a kubota compact tractor and didn't help me with warranty on my ZD60 mower oil pan leak.
> 
> I guess that leaves me with Cat and Deere. I'm not sure how readily avail parts will be for a Deere skid the local dealer is pretty small and the next bigger dealer is allot further. The Cat network is pretty big here most parts are same day if not next day am.
> 
> ...


.....................


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had only the best experiences with my Caterpillar equipment, so I won't try to steer you away. If you like Cat and they are the closest than stick with them. FYI the Deere parts network is about the same as Cat's. Something like 95% next day. Where I have lived Cat has the best dealership (parts and service) and Deere is next best. I have, however found that the local Deere dealer is much more willing to move on price than Cat right now. But Cat has better financing which can actually make the unit cost you less if you finance and take it to term, even when compared to a lower initial purchase price.


----------

